# Just For Fun- Getting a Beauty Treatment



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Anya is obsessed with my nails and will groom them for as long as I allow it. And Cordelia is equally obsessed with my hair. She loves playing with it. I feel like in getting a beauty treatment- rat style! 😂❤ 

Here's a short vid of my girls making me Fancy- 

http://youtu.be/J_GM42eXJB8


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Thats so cute and funny omg! haha


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

CatsRatsVeggies said:


> Thats so cute and funny omg! haha


Thanks! I just thought the song fit so perfectly since my girls are always fussing over me. Plus they ARE Fancy rats right? LOL


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> Thanks! I just thought the song fit so perfectly since my girls are always fussing over me. Plus they ARE Fancy rats right? LOL


Perfect song choice in fact


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

What sweet little ones, my girls like to shove their noses in my ear!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

ratbasket said:


> What sweet little ones, my girls like to shove their noses in my ear!


LOL! The one doing my nails likes to do that too! And play with my eyelashes and look in my mouth. She's a very curious little girl.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness, my four babies (I call them babies, they're actually 4-6 months) could open up a rat spa. Yesterday Midna and Navi spent 30 minutes just clipping off my nails. I was going to tell them to stop, because I like to keep my nails long and not chewed, but it was just so cute. Now I have 4 long nails and 6 stubs. XD Then last night, I had Bigby out on the bed and he would not stop grooming me. I'm talking, crawling all over, licking every inch of my body, between my toes, my ears, gently nibbling my hair... It was the cutest, most ticklish thing. Then Ezio came out and kept grabbing my skin in his teeth... not biting, but almost testing my skin? It was very odd and sort of scary, but since he's so shy I figured any contact is better than no contact. XD Cave doesn't groom me much, but likes to lick my lips. :S


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Have you ever had your teeth groomed Littlebird? I have, it feels very strange... Tesumph, my girls especially like to chew my bracelet


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

Love it!!!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

ratbasket said:


> Have you ever had your teeth groomed Littlebird? I have, it feels very strange... Tesumph, my girls especially like to chew my bracelet


No, I haven't had my teeth groomed yet. Haha! I'm not sure I could go there. Anya always tries to get my mouth open to see what's in there, and I'm sure she'd gladly lick all my teeth for me. But I'm kinda weird about mouths. I'm a nurse and I never liked having to clean other people's mouths. And I hate going to the dentist more than anything! So I doubt I'll be able to get over my heebie jeebies about mouths enough to let my rats do that. LOL


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

That's cute! Cricket and Darjeeling are really into nails, Darjeeling the most. I put my hands in to check on her babies and she shoved my hand around looking for treats and when she found none she gave me a look and sat down, grabbed a finger, and went to town. Do yours ever miss and get your finger? She does sometimes, she'll work her way along my nail and end up on the side of my finger for a nibble or two before she finds the nail again. XD


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I didn't really consent to having my teeth licked, I was talking and she just kind of stuck her head in my mouth...


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha ha I've had that, my first girl used to kiss on the mouth and then one day stuck her whole head in my mouth and started cleaning my teeth. I suppose ' it helped' that I'd just eaten something, obviously must have been some thing she wanted. It was actually really sweet. I wasn't grossed out or anything.


----------

